# BeQuiet Silent Loop 120



## ForgottenRealm (6. Juli 2017)

Moin ihr,

kurz nach Erscheinen der Silent Loop Wasserkühlung im letzten Jahr habe ich sie mir bestellt. Sie hat genau 3 Monate gehalten, dann hat sie angefangen zu rasseln,  ein paar Tage später hat sie nur noch gebrummt.

Austausch von BeQuiet lief problemlos. Das Austauschgerät hat nach ebenfalls 3 Monaten den selben Fehler. Nun habe ich Austauschgerät Nummer 3 hier und die rattert seit einer Woche auch, geht die Tage zurück ...

Sollte ich bei der Quote anfangen Lotto zu spielen? Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?

So langsam hab ich die Nase voll von dem Ding, jetzt suche ich eine Alternative. Hättet ihr Vorschläge?

Grüße


----------



## Schwarzseher (6. Juli 2017)

Luft Kühlung von Noctua?Nicht günstig,aber so ziemlich das beste wenn`s leise werden soll.
Ansonsten dein Glück weiter strapazieren und die NZXT Kraken reihe probieren


----------



## BeaverCheese (6. Juli 2017)

Hallo.

Habe auch eine Silent Loop. Die rasselt auch ziemlich laut.

Ich empfehle die Enermax Liqtech. Die hat ein Keramik-Lager und ist super leise.
ENERMAX.DE - Liqtech

Gruß


----------



## Chimera (7. Juli 2017)

Wenn du auf Erweiterbarkeit verzichten kannst: eine der vielen Asetek Modelle oder dann Corsair, Silverstone, Enermax, usw. All diese Modelle unterscheiden sich kaum gross, bei den allermeisten sind die mitgelieferten Lüfis zwischen Grütze und totaler Schrott.
Nun, mein SL 120 läuft nun bald auch ein Jahr und ist immer noch mucksmäuschenstill. Auch die anderen von mir verbauten SL machen Gott sei Dank keinen Stress, k.A. also, warum einige Händler so viele Problemmodelle haben und andere kaum bis gar keine.
Nur muss dir halt auch bewusst sein: alle AIOs haben keine bis nur leichte Entkopplung der Pumpe, drum wird ne AIO auch höchst selten so leise wie ein Lukü. Alternativ halt gleich für paar Euros mehr ne Custom holen. Kits mit 120-240er Radi kosten keine 200.- und sind den geschlossenen AIOs min. ebenbürtig. Vorteil dort: man kann jedes Teil ersetzen, man kann es viel besser entkoppeln und dämmen, usw.
Ergo: du alleine hast die Wahl der Folterqual, ob du nochmals irgend so ne AIO holst mit dem Risiko, dass dich irgend ein Geräusch stört oder gleich auf ne Einsteiger Custom setzen (gibt's von Magicool, Alphacool, etc) oder halt auf nen ordentlichen Lukü setzen. Ne Möglichkeit wäre auch die neue Fractal Celsius: ist zwar ne 08/15-Asetek 5th Gen Pumpe, aber dank G1/4 Fittings modularer als das andere Zeugs.
Meine Cryorig A80 hat dieselbe Pumpe und wenn man nicht grad wie ein Oberclown ständig sein Ohr direkt ran hält, ist sie nach ner Einlaufzeit schön leise


----------



## ForgottenRealm (7. Juli 2017)

Ich hatte zuvor einen etwas älteren, aber nicht schlechten Noctua Luftkühler, der hat mir nicht immer gereicht.
Deswegen hab ich mir die BeQuiet angeschaut, war am Anfang auch zufrieden. Nach 3 Defekten alle 3 Monate bin ich ziemlich angepisst ...

Eine Custom Lösung wollte ich eigentlich nicht, ich hab schlichtweg keine Lust zu basteln.

Ich wird mich nochmal an BeQuiet wenden, bin mal gespannt was die zu meiner Ausfallrate sagen. Die 120, 240 und 360 haben wahrscheinlich alle die selben Pumpen oder?


----------



## Chimera (7. Juli 2017)

Nun ja, spielt halt schon ne Rolle, was man an Lukü nimmt. Ich hatte vor der Cryorig, immerhin eine AIO mit 280mm Radi, nen HR-02 Macho und die AIO kühlt kaum besser (im einstelligen Bereich). Mir ging es auch nicht um bessere Kühlleistung, sondern vorallem um den Platz. Bei mir sitzt der PCIe Slot nahe am Sockel, ich bin häufig an den Stecker am rumfrickeln und da war der Macho ein NoGo. Aber rein von der Kühlleistung her, da war er top: meinen FX-6300 kühlt er aktuell mit nie mehr als 800 U/min und da ich an dem PC praktisch nie was rumbastel, stört mich dort seine Masse auch nicht 
Bei den AIOs, nun, da scheint es echt so, dass manche halt ein Glückshändchen haben und andere nicht  Naja, ich hoffe sehr für dich, dass auch dein Händchen diesmal von mehr Glück bedacht wird und auch du endlich in den Ruhegenuss einer funzenden Pumpe kommst


----------



## MKS-Racing (7. Juli 2017)

Hab eine Alphacool Eisbär, da soll es wohl auch Montagsmodelle geben,  hab mal gelesen, dass die Silentloops extrem Anfällig auf Luft im System sind und regelmässiges Entlüften und nachfüllen wohl das Problem behebt. 

Hatte bis jetzt einen Dark Rock Pro 3 , war schon in Ordnung, aber der Eisbär ist nochmal ne Spur leiser, bzw ist Absolut Lautlos im Gehäuse.


----------

